# New Bow



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._101408_450001000_450000000_450001000_450-1-0

Went this past weekend to look at PSE Bow Madness and PSE Brute

I have been shooting an old PSE Brute Force Maxis so any modern bow was going to be an upgrade.

Smooth draw, quiet and groups very well. After initial sighing in, I had groups at 10 yards that you couldn't get any tighter if you wrapped them with duct tape. Surprised I did not cut a nock or dent a shaft.

Still shooting the same 2213 Eastons @ 26" - I can still move to a lighter arrow but am taking it one step at a time.

Got for the internet price of $369 and this was a package bow.

I know there are some higher end bows out there but I never expected quite the performance I've seen so far for $369.

It's BPS brand name (Redhead) but they are made by Bow Tech.

Worth a look if you're in the market.


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

i just bought this bow friday. So far so good... Started to group them on my last practice session. I like it...


----------

